# obturator hernia



## KathyCastle (Jan 30, 2009)

Any thoughts on coding for an obturator hernia? It's deep in the pelvic area?
Thank you for your thoughts!


----------



## Treetoad (Feb 2, 2009)

How about 553.8 (abdominal cavity hernia)?


----------



## ProfessionalCoder (Apr 6, 2010)

*In regards to the Obturator Hernia*

What CPT code would you use to repair this type of hernia?


----------



## Leanne (May 28, 2010)

I'm trying to code the same thing, although it's incarcerated.  Anyone know what CPT to use?


----------



## Lesainc (May 28, 2010)

I would look at 44050 it might apply if the surgeon did it via laparotomy.


----------

